# hilfe, mein blue nav funktioniert nicht mehr



## dorschkiller666 (29. April 2005)

:c#c#cHoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen!!??  als ich heute meine blue nav- software starten wollte, kam folgende meldung: "TMultiMapInformation class cannot initialize a layers information". und dann: "Kann keine karte öffnen, das programm wird geschlossen."
Weiss irgend jemand von euch damit was anzufangen? Ich brauch die seekarten unbedingt so schnell wie möglich, weil ich nächste woche nach bornholm fahren will und die karte noch auf mein sportrak überspielen muss. und nun auf einmal funktioniert das ding nicht mehr. bitte helft mir schnell!!


----------



## Jirko (30. April 2005)

*AW: hilfe, mein blue nav funktioniert nicht mehr*

hallo dorschkiller #h

verdammt schwer ne ferndiagnose zu stellen. da ich heute eh nen ganzen tag werkeln bin, können wir auch gerne telenieren, um den fehler zu finden. PNse mir einfach deine nummer und ich ruf dich zurück #h


----------



## Gunnar (30. April 2005)

*AW: hilfe, mein blue nav funktioniert nicht mehr*

BlueNav auf dem PC 1 x deinstallieren und neu aufspielen. Ist wahrscheinlich das einfachste und dauert 5 Minuten.


Gunnar


----------



## Kunze (30. April 2005)

*AW: hilfe, mein blue nav funktioniert nicht mehr*

Hallo!

Hab ähnliche Sorgen auch mal gehabt.

Entweder deinstallieren und neu aufspielen oder BlueNav CD einlegen und da 

hast du ne Möglichkeit die instalierte Software reparieren zu lassen.

Ging danach wieder tadellos.

Probier das mal aus und poste dann was dazu, damit wir den Fehler irgendwie 

beseitigt bekommen. #h


----------



## dorschkiller666 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: hilfe, mein blue nav funktioniert nicht mehr*

also, ich hab die software über die systemsteuerung, software, reparieren, laufen lassen und dann ging alles wieder. mann , bin ich froh, danke , ihr lieben für die tips.


----------



## Kunze (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: hilfe, mein blue nav funktioniert nicht mehr*

Hallo!



> über die systemsteuerung, software, reparieren



Genauso hatte ich das gemeint...

Freut mich das alles wieder funzt. :m #h


----------

